

What I learned writing tests for legacy code - rocky1138
http://blog.airbrake.io/report/what-i-learned-as-a-junior-developer-writing-tests-for-legacy-code/

======
tomhallett
"But instead of arduously cleaning the whole sink once in a while, another
alternative is cleaning and putting away your dishes away as you use them."

This is called the boy scout rule (or the campsite rule) - leave each piece of
code you change a little bit cleaner than when you got there:
[http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/The_Bo...](http://programmer.97things.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/The_Boy_Scout_Rule)

